# Discovery to announce a "major signing" tomorrow - Who's it gonna be?



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

from Chris Brewer's column on thepaceline

http://www.thepaceline.com/members/chrisb_item.aspx?cid=2587



Chris Brewer said:


> _And because you're a faithful reader of this column, I'll tell you to look for a major signing announcement Tuesday morning, US time! It's big and you're gonna like it…_


----------



## Wilier_Willy (Jul 23, 2006)

*My Guesses.*

Valverde or Evans... 

Evans needs a good/experienced tour team / Disco needs a leader

Valverde maybe second behind Pereiro now?? / Disco loves Spanish riders and Disco's got the coin to throw at big names... Plus+, I remember Lance saying he likes this guy a lot

This could be in far left field.... I am also not certain about their contracts with respected teams....:thumbsup:


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Wilier_Willy said:


> Valverde or Evans...
> 
> Evans needs a good/experienced tour team / Disco needs a leader
> 
> ...


Never have, and see no reason why I ever will see Evan's as worthy of the title of 'major signing'.

I think Michel Wuyts (Belgian TVs top cycling commentator) hit the nail on the head when he called Evans the _"Koning van de Aanklampers"_, or _"King of the Wheelsuckers"_ in English

:wink:


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Basso???

From Sunday...

Rai3-"La Discovery?" (What about the Discovery Channel?)

Basso-"Mi stanno dietro da un po', ma al momento non c'è nulla di concreto". (They are behind me a little,* but at the moment *there is nothing concrete.)

He hinted at the fact that he would not mind being on the Disco team. He said in theory, he could be back racing for the Tour of Denmark and will see the first week of August what will happen. Maybe it's still early for Disco to sign him with things linguring...who knows...maybe they know something we all don't.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

Do they really want to sign someone who was implicated in Operation Puerto right now? THe Sponsors will not be happy if their new signing gets a two year suspension within a few months.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Jan Ullrich?? How about Paco Mancebo??


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

If Discovery signs Basso while under investigation, then this sport is severely fcuked.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> Jan Ullrich?? How about Paco Mancebo??


I hear Tyler Hamilton is looking for a new team as well :mad2:


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Spunout said:


> If Discovery signs Basso while under investigation, then this sport is severely fcuked.


True that...


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Kloden*

.I say Kloden, he stated T-Mobile hadn't renewed his contract yet. Maybe Evans, or maybe Michael Rogers, but I wouldn't consider him a big signing. He wins the TT worlds, but isn't that about it?


----------



## rigtenzin (Nov 24, 2005)

*Rogers*

I don't know who Discovery will sign, but someone should sign Michael Rogers to their team. He came in 10th in the GC and was working for his team the entire time. I imagine he'd do much better if he had a team working for him instead.

The roster included plenty of teams who had no clear GC leader. I think there are more than enough potential leaders to go around to the teams.


----------



## randyg (Jul 7, 2004)

> It's big and you're going to like it...


 :blush2: 

Sorry.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

rigtenzin said:


> I don't know who Discovery will sign, but someone should sign Michael Rogers to their team. He came in 10th in the GC and was working for his team the entire time. I imagine he'd do much better if he had a team working for him instead.
> 
> The roster included plenty of teams who had no clear GC leader. I think there are more than enough potential leaders to go around to the teams.


he's just into the 1st year of his contract with T-Mobile.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

It won't be anyone involved in Operation Puerto, so I would venture someone off of the T-mobile squad because: (a) the team is facing major turmoil all the way to the top, with the primary sponsor wanting lots of changes to the leadership and riders, and (b) the pattern of post-T-mobile sucess can't be lost to current riders there. 

Mick Rogers is a good guess. I would be surprised if it's Kloden. 

Cadel Evans is another good guess, in that he was a high GC rider who was basically abandoned by his team for much of the Tour. No sure I understand Phil and Pauls man crush on him (it's hilarious though). Still he was way in front of any Discovery rider. 

Outside chance that Landis constant lack of teammates, and the trouble surrounding the team, and the likelyhood this is his last and only chance for a big payday (and given the risk of his hip) that he jumps back to Discovery. Despite making an enormous amount of sense, it seems unlikely that Landis' stuborn pride would allow that move. 

My money's on Evan's.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Heck, Sign em all up.... Disco didn't really perform this season tour as a team...
Get Basso, Jan, Floyd, Tyler, Vino, Valverde... And still let George, Popo and Eki do all the work...  

Truthfully, I don't know who it's gonna be, I just thought it'd be fun to see a team of MEGA name riders...


----------



## madvax (Nov 6, 2005)

*Vino*

Vino is my guess. I'll bet he's looking for a team.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

It is ohhh so easy to figure it out. It has to be Vino. I mean he's not on a team right now, and he is strong enough to contend for a tour title. Plus he wasn't implicated in that drug scandel.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

My money is on Jan. I am willing to bet that LA called him once he was fired and said "I will build you a team that will get you to the top step on the podium." Tyler would be cool, but I just have a gut feeling this is the call. I said it to a friend last night at a party. He didn't think I was crazy.

Edit: Oh I also posted this idea in a thread a few days ago. So I want credit when it happens


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

slamy said:


> It is ohhh so easy to figure it out. It has to be Vino. I mean he's not on a team right now, and he is strong enough to contend for a tour title. Plus he wasn't implicated in that drug scandel.


Doesn't Vino have his own team now? I know Astana was excluded from the Tour but I believe they still exist as a team.


----------



## randyg (Jul 7, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Doesn't Vino have his own team now? I know Astana was excluded from the Tour but I believe they still exist as a team.


That is what was reported prior to the tour.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Eki is retiring at the end of the season to become a Disco DS.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Leipheimer!

He's leaving his current team for sure.

francois


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Sorry...but*



Live Steam said:


> My money is on Jan. I am willing to bet that LA called him once he was fired and said "I will build you a team that will get you to the top step on the podium." Tyler would be cool, but I just have a gut feeling this is the call. I said it to a friend last night at a party. He didn't think I was crazy.
> 
> Edit: Oh I also posted this idea in a thread a few days ago. So I want credit when it happens


d

Why will you get credit for a guy who is retired and a guy who is facing a lifetime ban?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, just pulling stuff out of 'you know where':

Jan and Basso are pretty risky right now, unless Lance's lawyers to a look at their cases and said "piece of cake - we'll have him out of this investigation in 3 weeks". I don't know if LA ever doped, but his lawyers are very experienced now at dealing with these problems.

Vino won't leave Astana after getting the president of his country to make the sponsorship happen.

What about Menchov, Schleck, Sastre, Dessel, Moreau, Fothen, Cunego or Vandevelde (don't know the contract status on any of them).

But given that CB said that it was 'big' and that 'we are going to like it', as a Discovery fan can only think of Basso - and I think the team would respect him as a GT racer and ride hard for him. I like Jan, but I just think he is probably done in the sport.

Anyway, the suspense is killing me already! I'm glad we'll know tomorrow


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*My gosh*

I have to say....that the majority of the posts are way off. Either you guys are a. saracastic(sorry if I missed the joke), b. have a reading comprehension problem, or c. don't read at all.

It will be big. I am not sure that Evans is big enough. 

1. Leipheimer. He's a friend of LA and Gerolsteiner has some young guns they are probably going to push real hard leaving Levi out in the cold. Or maybe it's Fothen because Levi has the spotlight.
2. Landis. Now that's big and they have been trying real hard to not step on each others toes. He may also want the support and security going into his surgery and rehab. 
3. Kloden. T-Mobile is about to totally revamp their program and he may not be comfortable with the new changes.
4. Cunego. He may want some help with his TT and he is a very promising talent that really needs some experienced guidance.
5. Maybe some Russian or east Euro that doesn't come to my mind. Hence Eki being made into a DS.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

Vino would be the sh!t on Disco.


----------



## thpeyton (Jun 25, 2006)

It is Cadel Evans I am sure. OK I could be wrong.

Go here and look. http://team.discovery.com/


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Landis has already re-signed with Phonak. I'm thinking Kloeden, but Cunego, that would be big. Trouble is, he wants to ride the Giro next year and the Tour not before 2008, so he doesn't solve Discovery's Tour "problem" unless Savoldelli is now willing to devote himself to the TdF or they still believe in Popovych.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Landis -- 0:1, he's already re-upped with iShares.

Basso -- 4 : 1 Puerto or no, perhaps he convinced Lance / Bruyneel of his innocence. I think that Armstrong, right or wrong, is probably convinced he knows the "truth" about Basso, and it's no secret Disco was hard after him before. 

Ullrich -- 10 : 1. Maybe, just maybe. But he's old. And scandalized.

Evans -- 3 : 1. Top-placing GC contender, with a little more work and a little more fire. Gets on with McEwen well, but conflicts with a GC team or a sprinters' / classics team abound. I think, if it is him, there's a good chance Chris Horner could come with him. He and Evans are very good buddies, Horner hasn't got much of a place on Davitamon alone, and he's American, which Disco has cut way, way back on of late.

Kloden -- 5 : 1. Well, he clearly ain't happy at T-mobile. But there are "big changes" in the works over there, and he may want to wait them out, and stay with a German-speaking team. Bonus for him that Ullrich is gone for good.

Leipheimer -- This guy has always been tough for me to call, and I can't figure out how likely it really is. I know Lance likes and respects him. He's getting on in years a bit, though.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

*LANCE ARMSTRONG himself!*



botto said:


> from Chris Brewer's column on thepaceline
> 
> http://www.thepaceline.com/members/chrisb_item.aspx?cid=2587



When is his contract up?? now?

He's going to resign himself. muahahaa :shocked: 

That'd be MAJOR! 

After seeing Ekimov at 40, he figures he's got a few more years left in the legs! :thumbsup:


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

I could see it being Levi, but he has been on Postal before and his performance this year makes you scratch your head about next year, alongi with this age. 

I just do not see Floyd Landis ever gong back to working for Lance and Johan. His approach does not work with thier style and if I were a team I would probably not want to make a huge investment in a rider who will be going in to replace a joint. My guess is that Landis will recover, but that is a big risk. I

too would pass on Cadel Evans, yes his team was more interested in the green jersey, and at times I wonder if Robbie was a bit selfish in his pursuit of that over Cadel. however, Cadel showed very little in this tour, he is a ride like Levi. A guy who can hang with the leaders but he lacks that extra gear to put in an attack to gain time.

Vaverde if available would be the best choice for Discovery, he has a lot of talent and maybe could benefit from a team as structured and used to success as Discovery. My guess though is that he won't make the switch.

I am not sure who it will be., but I could see it being none of the above and that our reactions will be more in line with how it could be thought of as a major signing.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

thpeyton said:


> It is Cadel Evans I am sure. OK I could be wrong.
> 
> Go here and look. http://team.discovery.com/


why are you sure? CB wrote that it was a 'major signing'. Evans is far from major. 5th place is about the best that the_ Koning van de Aanklmapers_ can hope for


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

slamy said:


> It is ohhh so easy to figure it out. It has to be Vino. I mean he's not on a team right now, and he is strong enough to contend for a tour title. Plus he wasn't implicated in that drug scandel.


Vino not only already has a team that he is building around himself (Astana), but he's already anounced he'll race one year, then become Astana's Director Sportif.

I can just see it now from the team car:

Vino: "ATTACK! I don't care if he IS your teammate - don't let him beat you like that!"

If I had to guess who they would sign, my money would be on Levi, with an outside chance on Kloden, who hasn't received an offer from T-Mobile yet...


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

goose127 said:


> I could see it being Levi, but he has been on Postal before and his performance this year makes you scratch your head about next year, alongi with this age.
> 
> I just do not see Floyd Landis ever gong back to working for Lance and Johan. His approach does not work with thier style and if I were a team I would probably not want to make a huge investment in a rider who will be going in to replace a joint. My guess is that Landis will recover, but that is a big risk. I
> 
> ...



I think Valverde, Menchov or Cunego would be the biggest "major" signees, in that order.
Hiring someone past their prime or another "top 10 GC contender, maybe" is not in Disco's interest and wouldn't be considered "major". I wonder how this tour would be different had Vino gone to Discovery last season.


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*Could this be...*

A horrible "race to replace" buzz generator? I really hope not.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Discovery is going to sign me to a million dollar contract tomorrow.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Argentius said:


> Evans -- 3 : 1. Top-placing GC contender, with a little more work and a little more fire. Gets on with McEwen well, but conflicts with a GC team or a sprinters' / classics team abound. I think, if it is him, there's a good chance Chris Horner could come with him. He and Evans are very good buddies, Horner hasn't got much of a place on Davitamon alone, and he's American, which Disco has cut way, way back on of late.


Isn't there much bad blood between Horner and Armstrong?


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

Kloden -- 5 : 1. Well, he clearly ain't happy at T-mobile. But there are "big changes" in the works over there, and he may want to wait them out, and stay with a German-speaking team. Bonus for him that Ullrich is gone for good.

Leipheimer -- This guy has always been tough for me to call, and I can't figure out how likely it really is. I know Lance likes and respects him. He's getting on in years a bit, though.[/quote] ................................................................................................................................... I can see Kloden going to replace Levi as top man over at G-Liner


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

harlond said:


> Landis has already re-signed with Phonak. I'm thinking Kloeden, but Cunego, that would be big. Trouble is, he wants to ride the Giro next year and the Tour not before 2008, so he doesn't solve Discovery's Tour "problem" unless Savoldelli is now willing to devote himself to the TdF or they still believe in Popovych.


 it's Cunego..........he is so good, and has many years to develop... they will want to get some return on their investment.... they don't need a 30 something guy who might retire in a year or two.........


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

If you say it will be big, then say it could be some Russian or east Euro that doesn't come to my mind, that doesn't make sense. Big is big. Big isn't someone who doesn't come to mind!


----------



## rash (Mar 3, 2005)

*naw, its...*

...JJ Haedo


----------



## DeaconBlues (Jan 2, 2003)

bas said:


> When is his contract up?? now?
> 
> He's going to resign himself. muahahaa :shocked:
> 
> ...


This is just crazy enough to have some potential. 

Deek


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Congrats to Francois*

Francois, I just wanted to be the first to congratulate you on your team change. Though this has been an injury year for you, everyone on the boards wishes you the very best and for a fruitful and victory rich 2007 season.

For the record, you heard it from Foggy first!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*This thing makes me shrug...*

Valverde - mmmmmm..... maybe but I doubt it

Menchov - not so much

Cunego - He said he won't be back for the Tour next year and why would they want another Giro guy at this point? PS is getting older but I don't think it's quite the time to replace him for that role just yet.

Who knows? Why not a rider for the classics? 

On the other hand, for all we know LA and Basso had a heart to heart meeting and Basso conceded a DNA test that Disco will hold until it's strategically required to be released. If Basso can prove himself then it's an obvious fit right now.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

But didn't Landis just renew his contract with Phonak?Ishares or whatever they will be called next yr?


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I really don't know, the Armstrong angle really makes sense though.

Of all names listed, i'd like to see Damiano Cunego be that person. However, does anyone know his contract status? I've not heard that he was up for extension this year.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*My vote is:*



botto said:


> from Chris Brewer's column on thepaceline
> 
> http://www.thepaceline.com/members/chrisb_item.aspx?cid=2587


Paolo Bettini.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

BikinCO said:


> Paolo Bettini.



He already resigned with QS.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Kloden's agent Tony Rominger said he has offers from 3 teams already, and none of them are T-Mobile. Disco would be nuts not to be one of them.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

terzo rene said:


> Kloden's agent Tony Rominger said he has offers from 3 teams already, and none of them are T-Mobile. Disco would be nuts not to be one of them.



You feel that he's that good?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

one name that hasn't come up yet is Schleck; personally, I think he has more tour potential than Cunego as a young rider and has shown flashes of brilliance this year including the alpe d'huez victory (over cunego right?). He has more power on the flats, which will translate into ITT prowess over time. He's the kind of guy you could build a gc team around for the future...

but then if Discovery wants to make a big announcement, make it Lance's run at 2007.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

terzo rene said:


> Kloden's agent Tony Rominger said he has offers from 3 teams already, and none of them are T-Mobile. Disco would be nuts not to be one of them.


 

Hmmmmmmm............ 

Do you think he would be able to get Disco's tour team 100% behind him? He sure has 'improved' in the ego department - something that seems necessary for 90% of champions (with Landis being a one of the exceptions).


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> one name that hasn't come up yet is Schleck; personally, I think he has more tour potential than Cunego as a young rider and has shown flashes of brilliance this year including the alpe d'huez victory (over cunego right?). He has more power on the flats, which will translate into ITT prowess over time. He's the kind of guy you could build a gc team around for the future...
> 
> but then if Discovery wants to make a big announcement, make it Lance's run at 2007.


Very good point. He may very well be a very solid GC contender for the future. I was really impressed with his win over Cunego.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

rocco said:


> Who knows? Why not a rider for the classics?
> 
> On the other hand, for all we know LA and Basso had a heart to heart meeting and Basso conceded a DNA test that Disco will hold until it's strategically required to be released. If Basso can prove himself then it's an obvious fit right now.


Because it's a US sponsor and they need TdF exposure to reach all its markets.

Basso only makes sense if they can clear his name quickly, easily and completely. This seems doubtful as Basso's lawyers have already refused DNA testing.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

stevesbike said:


> one name that hasn't come up yet is Schleck; personally, I think he has more tour potential than Cunego as a young rider and has shown flashes of brilliance this year including the alpe d'huez victory (over cunego right?). He has more power on the flats, which will translate into ITT prowess over time. He's the kind of guy you could build a gc team around for the future...
> 
> but then if Discovery wants to make a big announcement, make it Lance's run at 2007.


Schleck? That sounds like a project and a half; a very long term proposition if you are talking about the Tour. The Alp D'Huez victory was great but him and Cunego had a 3:30 head start and Schleck was like 15-20 minutes down on the GC by the end.

He'd be a great addition to any team but would he qualify as a "major" announcement for Disco?

That damn Chris Brewer.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*It better be...*

It had better be Valverde, or Disco won't win another Tour for the next four or five years.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> one name that hasn't come up yet is Schleck


I mentioned him, but I like your commentary.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*I wouldn't be so sure*



Sintesi said:


> Because it's a US sponsor and they need TdF exposure to reach all its markets.


Yes off course but that doesn't nessarily mean that this "major signing" addresses that need. 



Sintesi said:


> Basso only makes sense if they can clear his name quickly, easily and completely. This seems doubtful as Basso's lawyers have already refused DNA testing.



Absolutely true, Basso and his lawyer have refused DNA testing so far. However, it's not inconceivable that Basso and his lawyer might have given Disco a sworn affidavit that he's innocent and a DNA test sample for any future situation where proof may be required as part of a contractual obligation. If he were to fail the test in such a future situation the contract could be loaded with strong financial penalties for Basso. For all we know his Disco salary for the remainder of 2006 might go to a cancer research charity. Note that his mother recently died of cancer and it was during this time that Basso and LA developed their friendship to where it is now.

Basso hasn't been proven to be guilty as of yet and of course he and his lawyer have taken the postion that he is innocent until proven guilty. Any lawyer worth a sh!t would take this position. If or when he's formally charged he will have to provide evidence/proof to Disco and the authorities that he's innocent as claimed in his sworn affidavit. Prearranged DNA test results or just a sample on file with Disco would serve as that proof if it becomes necessary. The DNA test results wouldn't be compared to the samples the authorities have until it's absolutely required. 

Basso hasn't been banned yet. When CSC sent Basso home from the Tour he was probably as good as done with CSC at that point. Basso has already talked with Disco in the past so if he isn't with a team, isn't banned and can provide the sort of evidence they need to sign him then it seems somewhat natural that this could be the right answer to who the "major signing" is.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Sintesi said:


> Schleck? That sounds like a project and a half; a very long term proposition if you are talking about the Tour. The Alp D'Huez victory was great but him and Cunego had a 3:30 head start and Schleck was like 15-20 minutes down on the GC by the end.
> 
> He'd be a great addition to any team but would he qualify as a "major" announcement for Disco?
> 
> That damn Chris Brewer.



I like Schleck but I agree with you on this view.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

It's Levi and Eki as AGD as well as two other riders....

See my post!


----------



## Ryano42 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Obvious...*

Lance is coming back.

Look...he has shed "Le Musette du Crow", seen a Lieutenant ascend to the throne, his main nemesis now filling out job applications at Der Strudel Haus's all over Germany. 

He's hosted SNL and the ESPY's...it's only down from here... 

He has Ageless Ekimov to assist on most stages and Timelss Overend to help in the mountains...

This is it... Le Retour de Lance! The quest for 14!!! :yesnod:

(tongue firmly in cheek) :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> It's Levi and Eki as AGD as well as two other riders....
> 
> See my post!



Well there we have it... it's not Basso.  

Who's holding their breath until Disco has a TDF winner again?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

from the paceline.com:



Following the completion of the 2006 Tour de France - the first one in seven years that the team did not win - the Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team is already making plans to move forward and regain their winning ways. And as a step towards that future, Sports Manager Johan Bruyneel today announced the signing of three new riders for the 2007 season - and a new role for one of the true legends of the sport of cycling. 

American Levi Leipheimer returns to the squad from Gerolsteiner, Portugal's Sergio Paulinho arrives from the former Wurth squad, and Lithuanian Tomas Vaitkus arrives from AG2R.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

What, I don't see that info on the thepaceline.com


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

If Levi is the major announcement, it's a major letdown. Levi's not a serious TdF contender at this point. Maybe with a year of Disco grooming, things will be different.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> If Levi is the major announcement, it's a major letdown. Levi's not a serious TdF contender at this point. Maybe with a year of Disco grooming, things will be different.



...and what sort of "grooming" is going to make that much of a difference anyway?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> If Levi is the major announcement, it's a major letdown. Levi's not a serious TdF contender at this point. Maybe with a year of Disco grooming, things will be different.


Is Levi Leipheimer dangerous? Not in general, but on the bike?


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Still waiting for a major announcement...


----------



## thpeyton (Jun 25, 2006)

Leipheimer to Discovery

Levi Leipheimer is leaving the Gerolsteiner team at the end of the season, and will sign for Discovery Channel, which is expected to confirm this later today. According to Gerolsteiner's bike sponsor Specialized, Leipheimer called them after the Tour to announce his transfer to the Discovery Channel team, effective January 1, 2007. "My best results, wins at the Tour of Germany and Dauphiné Libéré, happened on my S-Works Tarmac SL, but Discovery (Channel) made me an offer I could not refuse," he was quoted as saying, while further expressing his thanks for Specialized's support.

Gerolsteiner spokesman Mathias Wieland told www.Radsport-Aktiv.de, "We had agreed with Levi that we would sit down together after the Tour and make the decision. Levi wanted to know earlier, and told us that he was having discussions with other teams."

Leipheimer is expected to ride the Deutschland Tour, where he is the defending champion.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Spunout said:


> Still waiting for a major announcement...


you're not the only one


----------

